# Post Something That Is On Your Desk



## EpicPie

I'll start.









Please take a picture of it instead of using a google image.


----------



## Yoko Littner

Game's.... Heatsink's... Matx board's.. cpu's...

paper's.. earl grey tea.


----------



## elcangri7328

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## d0gr0ck

Pokemanz because I roll with the cool kids.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

PC / Mobo Box
Monitor
Keyboard
Mouse
Mouse Mat
2 x Red Rose Scented Candles
2 x Red Candle Holders
1 x Marble Chess Board
7 x Perfumes/ Fragrances
Screw Driver
Piece of Paper
Bowl containing a spoon and some icecream sticks
House Key
USB Stick
Bank Card
HTC Desire
20p Coin


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoko Littner;12519211*
> Game's.... Heatsink's... Matx board's.. cpu's...
> 
> paper's.. earl grey tea.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apostrophe

Horrible pics, just snapshots from my flip camera.










Sky remote
5 pack of fruit pastilles
Orange Juice
Doodle Pad
Broken Razer Blackwidow
Samsung F3 1TB
Limited edition batman pen
Edirol Roland MA-7A










Stack of 10p coins
Microphone + Ghetto mic rigging (jammed into a US-UK plug converter, (works, been like that for years)
Mini bluetooth adapter hiding behind the mic there.
Juicy fruit gum










Horrible picture of Audio Technica A900's
Some games hiding behind them










Tuna salad sandvich


----------



## alltoasters

Torch,Watch,Fountain pen,psp,A DVD,glasses case,a few screws,a bowl and a mug and a whole load of other crap I don't have the time to list.


----------



## JFuss

Nothing overly interesting.
A grenade here, a blade there ,some cables for my PSU just the usual.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0gr0ck;12519261*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokemanz because I roll with the cool kids.


Pokemon is where it's at!

I revised the thread title to make it more specific to what I was aiming this thread to be.


----------



## hometoast

Oh, we need pics?







I can't take pics at work.


----------



## Higgins

Nothing terribly interesting, given that i'm in class.


















EDIT: Smaller picture.


----------



## EpicPie

*waits for someone to post a female sitting on their desk*


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

U JELLY?


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Sennheiser CX300 case with two large earbuds in it
Tiny screwdriver
Black permanent marker
A bottle of apple and blackcurrant squash
Sansa Clip+ and CX300-II's
Thumb drive
G500 weights
Debit cards etc.
50 CD and 50 DVD cakeboxes

...and that's about it. I'd take a picture but my camera is broke. I really need to do something about that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JFuss;12519418*


Woah. Cool blade bro, that thing looks sick.


----------



## fr0st.

Custom fitted fedora.
Hell yeah.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*




Custom fitted fedora.
Hell yeah.


SHIIIIIIIII-

How much that cost ya?


----------



## Precision_PC




----------



## Unknownm

due to the loudness war & having more features, i've installed rockbox on my ipod video 5.5g. Just waiting for the 900 mAh battery and SD/CF adapter (no more HDD)


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup*


SHIIIIIIIII-

How much that cost ya?


40$ (Same place I got a 800$ tailor made suit, so they gave me a discount







)

I can only wear it in the winter when i have longer hair though, which is a shame, but I do wear the hell out of it in winter.

EDIT: I'd be totally jelly of you Oolong tea if it weren't 31*C at midnight and crazy humid in my room.


----------



## Dorianime

11 other computers..

but I'm at school


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFuss*


Nothing overly interesting.
A grenade here, a blade there ,some cables for my PSU just the usual.










Just in case of ninjas right.


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Just in case of ninjas right.




















pfpfppfpppffffffffffffff-


----------



## Churminess

Part way through my blank keyboard mod at the moment. That^ plus an empty cup of tea.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12520285*


That looks exactly like my school tie in the background...


----------



## Leon777

about 3 coke cans, pop noodle, i pod and erm notes for eve XD


----------



## thecrapler

sorry my phone cam sux


----------



## JFuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Just in case of ninjas right.


You can never be too prepared


----------



## HandGunPat

INB4 female on desk.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Churminess*


EDIT:

That looks exactly like my school tie in the background...


Unless you live in Australia I doubt we go to the same school









Gad dangit I hate uniforms.


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12520573*
> Unless you live in Australia I doubt we go to the same school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gad dangit I hate uniforms.


Ah, nope, England. Uniforms suck, but I do quite like wearing the tie.


----------



## mott555

I wanted to post the cat that's trying to sit on my mousepad, but I can't get my phone to sync up with my PC to download the picture.

But yeah, there's usually one or two cats on my desk if I'm there.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess;12520606*
> Ah, nope, England. Uniforms suck, but I do quite like wearing the tie.


I rip that thing off as soon as I get to school (we're allowed to in summer), it's just too damned restricting if you wear it how the school want you to.

I'm all for it in the winter, however.


----------



## Madman340

I hate ties. Feels like I'm constantly being 'politely' choked. I like dress shirts though, very thin and comfortable.

I'm talking about my work attire, I am out of high school and never had to wear a uniform.







The year after I left my elementary (k[-1]-5th grade) and middle school(6-8th) they got uniforms. Dodged that bullet.


----------



## d0gr0ck

Have another picture:








Lunch, a Reciever and XKCD


----------



## jprovido

just took a picture and I saw this thread lol. byebye my 6870 twins


----------



## jach11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jprovido*











just took a picture and I saw this thread lol. byebye my 6870 twins










YAY YOU MADE THE SWTICH!!


----------



## jprovido

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jach11*


YAY YOU MADE THE SWTICH!!










yhay and it's pretty much a downgrade coz the drop in performance is really noticeable not to mention it's toasty and consumes ALOT more power than my 6870CF. with that said from 16K PPD to 40K PPD is suhweeeeeet LOL


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0gr0ck*


Have another picture:








Lunch, a Reciever and XKCD










Is that a signed xkcd?!

I've got the two monitors, gatorade bottle full of water, 4 pencils, 1 gel pen, 1 nortel ip phone, and bunches of pics of my kids. 
Oh, and a plastic container that did have mac n cheese in it -- I should REALLY take that thing home


----------



## semajha

This stuff is like crack.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velcrowchickensoup;12520157*
> 
> 
> U JELLY?


You aren't asian, stop trying.


----------



## godofdeath

i hope the urine in a bottle guy doesnt stop here


----------



## killeraxemannic

Hahahahha it just so happens......


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic;12528323*
> Hahahahha it just so happens......


I hold onto one of those every time i'm changing out components in my computer or building one to ground my self.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12529395*
> I hold onto one of those every time i'm changing out components in my computer or building one to ground my self.


Epic ESD strap! Wait erm I mean ESD ball! lolz


----------



## EpicPie

/sarcasm.

Those actually build up a lot of static. lol


----------



## Live_free

My desk: Red iPhone 4, cases, and stuff


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12520573*
> Unless you live in Australia I doubt we go to the same school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gad dangit I hate uniforms.


I live in australia, and that tie does look familar.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Live_free, got enough iPhone cases? damn.

Oh and, that red iPhone 4 looks awesome!


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedNuggeT;12529511*
> I live in australia, and that tie does look familar.


I live near perth though, not in Sydney


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12529738*
> @ Live_free, got enough iPhone cases? damn.
> 
> Oh and, that red iPhone 4 looks awesome!


Actually I have like 10 or so.







And yeah I love it.


----------



## forty2skates




----------



## EpicPie




----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12606747*


Did you build that? I want to see inside! (not-dirty!)


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;12606976*
> Did you build that? I want to see inside! (not-dirty!)


Vixr from Head-Fi.org built it for me, he also made the custom 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack for me.








Here's a picture of the interior of it.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12607008*
> Vixr from Head-Fi.org built it for me, he also made the custom 3.5mm to 3.5mm jack for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of the interior of it.










That is clean work! I tried building one myself. Build,test,Build more test,though I was done, couldn't figure out where I went wrong. Plus it was ugly as hell inside.


----------



## Rowey

Monster can (destroyed... Boredom.)










A couple of celeron m's










Just over 512mb of ddr ram haha










An 8300gs


----------



## scrotes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha;12525668*
> This stuff is like crack.


lol well nasal sprays usually have amphetamines in them so ya its alot like crack


----------



## Boyboyd

This is the most interesting thing on my desk atm. My old beat-up watch.



All it needs is a new battery.


----------



## slngsht

Two 7950GX2's holding up my webcam, and my multimeter.

Oh, and mustard for my sausage biscuits. mmm mmmmmm.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12520040*
> *waits for someone to post a female sitting on their desk*


LOL I thought of that too!


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


*waits for someone to post a female sitting on their desk*


lol, that's funny. meticadpa told me to post a pic sitting on my desk, but I told him I was too scared I'd break it since it's made out of glass. Anyway, here's my little Coke Zero monument I'm starting to build lol.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I like it that you play soccer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


This is the most interesting thing on my desk atm. My old beat-up watch.

http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/5192087/img/PC-%2B-Audio-stuff/-DSC3917.jpg/IMG][/URL]

All it needs is a new battery.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

nice.

[IMG alt=""]http://i562.photobucket.com/albums/ss68/yellowt/SDC10117.jpg


----------



## ThumperSD

That ramen looks 50x tastier than the one that i eat

Edit: My contribution


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*


That ramen looks 50x tastier than the one that i eat


SAME HERE!!! mine comes in a pack with dried ingredients.


----------



## Simca

I should really look into buying a stand alone digital camera. My "8mp" phone camera is a joke.


----------



## T-Willi

Wooden tiki


----------



## EpicPie

I bet that Tiki watches you masturbate.


----------



## AdmRose




----------



## pyra

wine


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Ahh the usual
Tissues 
Lubricant
And a copy of High School Musical 2


----------



## Artikbot

A piece of 1/2" tubing.
A pendrive mini-CD of drivers for Win98 from some old random 512MB drive.
A DT 8GB from the 3rd gen...
A threaded rod with a nut, used as a standoff.
Some ticket from a random electronics shop...
And moar random shiz


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Warning: Photo may be slightly staged.








Ironic I have such a thing.


----------



## OoStad

Books to make me financially stable! hah


----------



## WroLeader

Uhh... VGA Webcam warning -_-

Well, nothing actually interesting...

A broken MP4, a laser... etc..









Sorry for the horrible quality... But I don't have the money to buy a decent camera, let alone any other component


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OoStad*


Books to make me financially stable! hah




















Classics, esp hill's think and grow rich.


----------



## christian_piper

Please excuse the photography- I didn't bring my camera home for spring break, so these are from my phone :/

First we have the engineering homework I SHOULD be doing right now.... oh well, procrastination is what spring break is for!










Second, we have a modified nerf barricade- my roommate and I just finished it. We will put up some range vs stock comparison videos up soon, and maybe a tutorial and detailed photos..We stuck in a 9V as well as made it trigger activated, etc.
Video of everything we did explained:

  
 You Tube  



 
 Why? We play HVZ at college.


----------



## T-Willi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12622119*
> I bet that Tiki watches you masturbate.


it watches me do many, many, things. haha


----------



## frickfrock999

I probably should have cleaned up.

Eh..


----------



## dominique120

2 USBs
1 clip
1 pen
1 pencil
1 Science fair 1st place trophy
1 Google science fair sticker
1 OCZ freeze
2 Speakers
1 printer
1 watch
1 book (a tale of two cities)
1 bag
∞ Particles of dust

will post pics later when camera batteries finished charging


----------



## the.FBI

Cell Phone, wallet, blizzard authenticator, can of arizona arnold palmer, and my leatherman. I'll post pics later.


----------



## FreeWillzyx

My camera was on my desk so I picked it up to take the picture.....oh, wait.......


----------



## Special_K

Arctic Spyder III 1w Laser (yes, I got mine)


----------



## MrBalll

Lots of insulin and some Glucose.


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBalll;12637422*
> Lots of insulin and some Glucose.


Is that a handgun?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;12638016*
> Is that a handgun?


hes planning a for one hell of a time.


----------



## jfiaff

7x7x7 Rubik's cube


----------



## yellowtoblerone

LOL. "Lots of insulin and some Glucose." makes no mention of the handgun


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


lol. "lots of insulin and some glucose." makes no mention of the handgun


lol


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;12638016*
> Is that a handgun?


If you're from the FBI then no. Otherwise, yes.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;12637166*
> I probably should have cleaned up.
> 
> Eh..


Dibs on the Ghirardelli!!!!!


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

a big ass lxi 9293 amp


----------



## InvalidUserID

- Un-opened Netflix sitting on a DVD cakebox
- iPod classic box
- iPod screen cloth
- '08 Macbook Pro
- One stripper shoe


----------



## rasa123

Yay random stuff!


----------



## the.FBI

First a handgun and now some throwing knives, people are prepared.


----------



## lob3s

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0gr0ck*











Pokemanz because I roll with the cool kids.


I love you.










^Mine.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


First a handgun and now some throwing knives, people are prepared.


And stripper shoe, you bet ppl are prep'd.

For what? I duno.


----------



## Dranx

Moldy milk from cereal that was half eaten about a week ago. I'm surprised it doesnt smell... But it is like cheese. Interesting. Maybe its because I got used to the smell? I don't know. Well I'm off to go to bed now, where the cows meat the chickens and the cowboys are like english muffins.... You know. The usual.

What?


----------



## mr. biggums

i don't even know why i have it lmao


----------



## 1010

Revoltech's FTW


----------



## Fatalizzzee

COCONUT BRA!


----------



## tehmaggot

Duck PEZ dispenser \\o/


----------



## dafour

6 Empty Redbulls and a fresh bag of m&m's mmmmm....


----------



## fr0st.

lol, Throwing Knifes, A handgun, some weird axe thing.
I should get my custom fitted target rifle out


----------



## Boyboyd

The most dangerous thing on my desk is a copy of backtrack.


----------



## kiwiasian




----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12668014*
> The most dangerous thing on my desk is a copy of backtrack.


I might be able to rip the tab off a soda can and slice someone's throat with it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12669192*
> I might be able to rip the tab off a soda can and slice someone's throat with it.


You probably can. Or rip the can in half, they're pretty sharp.

Waiting for some video to encode, so in the mean time here's a picture of the ghost of a screwdriver and a PP3 battery.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12669319*
> You probably can. Or rip the can in half, they're pretty sharp.
> 
> Waiting for some video to encode, so in the mean time here's a picture of the ghost of a screwdriver and a PP3 battery.


i want a ghost screwdriver


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums;12674160*
> i want a ghost screwdriver


I lol'ed


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Best paperweight ever~


----------



## Mongol

Ryu! lol


----------



## Simca

The soda cans are gone from my desk everyone.









My dad raged and smacked them all on the floor and made me throw them away. I was gonna' take a picture of my almost 48 can collection I had been accruing with Pepsi and Mtn Dew Throwback in the mix. Oh well.


----------



## EpicPie

lol, collecting soda cans.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## EpicPie

Shiny.


----------



## Nightz2k

Old thumb drive and yes, my speakers suck.


----------



## quackers

I'M A SHARK!!!


----------



## EpicPie

lmao, i want that.


----------



## sockpirate

Computer geeks can be meat-heads too!!! Don't judge me !


----------



## null_x86




----------



## sockpirate

bump


----------



## l4n b0y

not too much..


----------



## mercedessss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l4n b0y;12827299*
> not too much..


God bless USA:thumb:


----------



## EpicPie

So you're the guy who robbed the 7-11?


----------



## returned4good

Just got those headphones from Amazon. They're going back in the mail; they ended up being counterfeits. I'm pissed because I bought them from an Amazon fulfilled listing to AVOID buying counterfeits. I'm adding $15 more to the refund and buying from Creative.

*update* the Early Times shooter has just been replaced by a Heineken


----------



## yellowtoblerone

How did you find out they were counters?


----------



## returned4good

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


How did you find out they were counters?


I went by the points listed on this site. You could even see a little glue around the cheap grills. I ordered another pair this time from the Creative store (EP-650's actually, but just the same other than aesthetically).


----------



## quadx




----------



## Volvo

Altec MX5020 speakers..
Samsung 940B monitor
AVC DA09225R12U fan (this is my room fan LOL)
Evercool NB-FT1 USB cooler
Razer Krait mouse
Cheap yellow mousepad


----------



## Nightz2k

lol What's with the guns, some of ya paranoid or something ? You can't seriously have those on your desk all the time ....


----------



## quadx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightz2k;12847176*
> lol What's with the guns, some of ya paranoid or something ? You can't seriously have those on your desk all the time ....


I do just that (not all the time, but everyday). I carry daily.


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma8750;12847393*


Lol those are awesome to play with when you have to wait for load times in games. (Like League of Legends load screen







)


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F-U-B-A-R;12847473*
> Lol those are awesome to play with when you have to wait for load times in games. (Like League of Legends load screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I chase my dogs with them.. They think that it is an invasion from Hell..


----------



## Decade

Lego mic stand since the HD201 wires aren't thick enough for the Zalman clip on mic to, well, clip too.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

More guns surface lol


----------



## pbasil1




----------



## animal0307

My butter fly knife. Cheapo Stainless steel. I'm saving up for a Benchmade. Gives me something to do while I wait for games to load and such.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12785741*


That's one hell of a light bulb. Where's it from?


----------



## Killam0n

I think that is actually an early microchip.


----------



## Dirtyworks

On my impromptu, temporary desk, made of a guitar case:








More zip ties than you know to do with, a 120mm fan and a 9v battery (yes I was playing with it earlier).


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;12848523*
> That's one hell of a light bulb. Where's it from?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;12848539*
> I think that is actually an early microchip.


That looks like a tube for a tube amp, actually.


----------



## Chuckclc

Something different. Anyone seen one of these?


----------



## Ulver

That's my desk (part of it at least) at my lab, at my university:










How boring can one be:


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;12848625*
> That's my desk (part of it at least) at my lab, at my university:










Hey look, its me!


----------



## just_nuke_em




----------



## Ulver

hehe, yep, thats u alright!
By the way, nice case! Whats usually cased inside it? A Fender?
I also play (if rather poorly: 



) and also agree with you on that thing being a tube or a "valve" from an amp or an old tv or something else cool.









And whats with all the guns?! Geez, OCN is full of gun-nuts?!









And that blade/thing that was posted on the first page is kind of nice looking if a little weird. And yes, Hayley is cute (hope my wife don't ever read my posts at OCN) but all these people with Hayley Williams avatars confuse me a bit


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;12848753*
> Geiger counter thing


Nice! I'm needing one of those here in Japan.


----------



## snoogins

random

edit*

the pic seems way bigger than I thought it would be from my phone... meh


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12818972*
> Computer geeks can be meat-heads too!!! Don't judge me !


Nothing wrong with overclocking your self!


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;12848833*
> hehe, yep, thats u alright!
> By the way, nice case! Whats usually cased inside it? A Fender?
> I also play (if rather poorly: rotten tomatoes are cool but no cabbages please) and also agree with you on that thing being a tube or a "valve" from an amp or an old tv or something else cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whats with all the guns?! Geez, OCN is full of gun-nuts?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that blade/thing that was posted on the first page is kind of nice looking if a little weird. And yes, Hayley is cute (hope my wife don't ever read my posts at OCN) but all these people with Hayley Williams avatars confuse me a bit


Thanks! I have an early model Washburn X50 Pro: http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/4161/img10921701463.jpg
It has the older style headstock & the X at the 12th fret. The newer ones have an ugly headstock & no 12th fret X.

The video isn't too too bad








I like that amp - I have digital distortion right now


----------



## Dissentience

Nice to see some fellow guitarists! I play a Gibson Les Paul Studio









As far as my desk, I have an iPod, a Ni-MH battery charger, an LED flashlight, and a phillips screwdriver


----------



## Clox




----------



## Thogar

Aw man, if i knew this thread existed i would of taken a pic of an ant infested hard drive(old IDE 120gb).
I picked it up as it had been sitting there for weeks and a horde of ants came out of it.
It was nearly traumatizing lmao


----------



## returned4good

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


Aw man, if i knew this thread existed i would of taken a pic of an ant infested hard drive(old IDE 120gb).
I picked it up as it had been sitting there for weeks and a horde of ants came out of it.
It was nearly traumatizing lmao


Ants?? Where do you live, in a van down by the river?


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *returned4good;12852687*
> Ants?? Where do you live, in a van down by the river?


psh I wish, it's more like a lake








no but seriously i've never seen an ant infested vehicle


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks;12848553*
> That looks like a tube for a tube amp, actually.


Heck no it's my new light bulb for my night light. It helps me sleep at night when I leave it on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;12848625*
> That's my desk (part of it at least) at my lab, at my university:


I wish I kept the filco blue that I sold a while back.

More lightbulbs


----------



## Ulver

hehe, nice "bulbs"


----------



## LostKauz

and for good measure, just to show a couple of its locations.


----------



## returned4good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;12856874*
> psh I wish, it's more like a lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no but seriously i've never seen an ant infested vehicle


Mine was once. They were tiny sugar ants I picked up from parking somewhere. They didn't bite, but they were annoying as hell.


----------



## EpicPie

A mosfet heatsink that came with my Icy Vision cooler, it's for a 5870 I think. lol. I broke it.


----------



## DraganUS




----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*












luls


----------



## philhalo66

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EpicPie

Nice.


----------



## reflex99

what's on my desk?

Oh, you know the usuall. (from left to right) OCZ Fatal1ty DDRII, GTX 260 die, Celeron D 326.


----------



## MuzicFreq




----------



## Ulver

new girlfriend, Dragan?
niiiice


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12868790*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mosfet heatsink that came with my Icy Vision cooler, it's for a 5870 I think. lol. I broke it.


I think you did
But it looks good, now.
Heatsink-art!


----------



## PCSarge

i win? so much randomness on my desk, even an xbox 360.
including a custom fit fedora, 360 racing wheel,ipod earbuds, fudgee-o's, laptop with custom top skin and cooling pad, headset for my cellphone, fisherman's friend, old school mp3 player that uses SD cards for storage expansion, random f-100 i modeled out of clay, baked and painted years ago in art class etc,etc


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;12894423*
> I think you did
> But it looks good, now.
> Heatsink-art!


Thanks.


----------



## reflex99

1 internet cookiez to whoever can guess what it is first.

(hint, it is not illegal/bad/against ToS in any way)


----------



## EpicPie

It looks like a wine bottle cork.


----------



## reflex99

nope, for reference, it is about 3 inches long, and .25 inches thick


----------



## EpicPie

sex toy


----------



## Ulver

dunno, looks like some kind of carving tool


----------



## StuffStuff1

My brothers flash light!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12895146*
> sex toy


that would be in the bad/against ToS catergory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;12895234*
> dunno, looks like some kind of carving tool


it is made with a carving tool.

Hint #2: Used with musical instrument


----------



## StuffStuff1

Isnt that the thing for a clarinet/Sax??


----------



## Smoblikat

Baby gaty


----------



## frankth3frizz

the wood thing for a bassoon?

need to rehydrate! its getting hot out!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12895372*
> the wood thing for a bassoon?


close enough, it is an oboe reed.


----------



## Mr. Original

Its a REED (an expensive one)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

My TJ07, with my system in it, PSU-less until mid next week,


----------



## Mr. Original

post at the same time


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Original;12895433*
> Its a REED (an expensive one)


Eh, i am cheap, Fox are like 11.50 a pop.

Until i get around to learning to make my own, they suffice.

(As an oboe player i must look really scetchy, always talking about "making my own", not to mention i carry Cigarette paper with me everywhere...to clean out the keys with....)


----------



## steve10

I apologize for the crappy pic, but here is my very trusty water bottle:










I really can't say how much water I drink every day while I'm at my computer, but it's probably so excessive that it's unhealthy.

Can you die from drinking too much [water]?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve10;12895598*
> I apologize for the crappy pic, but here is my very trusty water bottle:
> 
> [IMGfd]ffhttp://i.imgur.com/LGjT1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I really can't say how much water I drink every day while I'm at my computer, but it's probably so excessive that it's unhealthy.
> 
> Can you die from drinking too much [water]?


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16614865/ns/us_news-life/


----------



## null_x86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;12895694*
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16614865/ns/us_news-life/


Thats technically not from drinking too much, thats from not letting it out.. Hold in your piss, youre likely to get kidney infections at minimum.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *null_x86;12898627*
> Thats technically not from drinking too much, thats from not letting it out.. Hold in your piss, youre likely to get kidney infections at minimum.


Good point!
No, you can't die from drinking too much water. But you can die from holding you wee for wii









Seriously, poor lady and poor family. Just sad to see someone die for nothing


----------



## gerickjohn

Well, I Guess I used my N70 to take pics,


----------



## StuffStuff1

LOL a CRT.. Really?

YOu can afford a 700W PSU (for a X3 and GTX 250 LOL!) but you cant get your self a nice efficent LED..


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;12925677*
> LOL a CRT.. Really?
> 
> YOu can afford a 700W PSU (for a X3 and GTX 250 LOL!) but you cant get your self a nice efficent LED..


Stop hating on him. Some people like the picture a CRT produces.


----------



## Ulver

Oh, I miss CRT monitors. 75Hz refresh rate and no need for vsync, ever.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Just some cans, my (retired) scratch mixer and a Barrett .416 that I made at work.


----------



## StuffStuff1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastsite;12925939*
> Stop hating on him. Some people like the picture a CRT produces.


I like the radiation to.


----------



## lkegley9

A phone, a pair of headphones, adapters (ie SATA-IDE), pair of speakers, two customer computers (right now), a CD stack cover that has the word FOX written on it with a Sharpie in three places, wire cutters, my pack of cigarettes. And thats about it. There is a ton of other crap but no need to list everything.


----------



## _02

@ Work.

Three sets of broken headphones and FOUR outdated to do lists.


----------



## StuffStuff1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;12934372*
> @ Work.
> 
> Three sets of broken headphones and FOUR outdated to do lists.


To do list:
Fix head phones


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;12939887*
> To do list:
> Fix head phones


If by "fix" you mean "tell IT department to buy more" - then yes.

I gathered them for FrickFrock's OT show in an attempt to get a working set.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Where are you located 02


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuffStuff1;12925677*
> LOL a CRT.. Really?
> 
> You can afford a 700W PSU (for a X3 and GTX 250 LOL!) but you cant get your self a nice efficent LED..


Hahahaha, Oh the Irony, Dont worry, I'm saving up for one though. =D If you laugh at that, here's a better laugh. (Check attached pic.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;12926131*
> Oh, I miss CRT monitors. 75Hz refresh rate and no need for vsync, ever.


These work on 85Hz. =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastsite;12925939*
> Stop hating on him. Some people like the picture a CRT produces.


Thanks for defending, Agreed they do have a Good picture, But I'm gonna upgrade to an LCD sometime this year. Actually, I have an LCD mon, but Dad took it (







) and is using it at his office.

I have 3 of them. XD


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I miss my CRT monitor. It had much better display picture than any LCD I've bought so far. =P
I paid $400 for it when it was new! lol

My camera doesn't want to work today, but on my desk I have a microfiber cloth full of thermal compound. =]


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12951073*
> Where are you located 02


Atlanta, GA.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Chasing green fairies...


----------



## EpicPie

lol what is that used for?


----------



## StuffStuff1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12967483*
> lol what is that used for?


I read the LOZ Wind waker manual and green potions replenish magic.

its made of Chu chu jelly.


----------



## l4n b0y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*


Chasing green fairies...











Absinthe?

~Sent from my CM Powered Evo~


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


Absinthe?

~Sent from my CM Powered Evo~


"Le Torment Vert" certainly suggests it








Nice!


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l4n b0y;12993207*
> Absinthe?
> 
> ~Sent from my CM Powered Evo~


Yes...that was to celebrate the end of the "Absinthe" prohibition in the USA. My bro owned a bar and had accesse to a lot of goodies.
Now only if Laudanum became legal, I'd be really chasing green fairies like in the old days... J/K


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0gr0ck;12521456*
> Have another picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch, a Reciever and XKCD


are you eating a bowl of cheese and broth??


----------



## _02

My lord that's a lot of cheese.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

If there is not coffee on my desk I am a sad panda... not to mention my productivity takes a nose-dive.


----------



## EpicPie

I see Buklau.


----------



## CajunPower




----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Just in case of ninjas right.




















I believe i found a Canadian, man i love extra large double double's


----------



## frankth3frizz

my earing( i hate having my headphones on with my earings on) and germX


----------



## crUk

Summer is on the way. Better get ready


----------



## frankth3frizz

sorry im really bored and i need something to do xD


----------



## jsigone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*












oooooh NICE







black or tan?


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Good point!
No, you can't die from drinking too much water. But you can die from holding you wee for wii









Seriously, poor lady and poor family. Just sad to see someone die for nothing










Wrong you can die from drinking too much water. It's called water intoxication.


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*












Show it!


----------



## levontraut

i had to tidy the desk for the photos

LOL

but basicly a few battery packs for my rc car..
headset zalman 5.1
printer HP
razer keyboard and mouse
phones and cell phones
remotes for tv and bt vision box
hard drive
mem cards for things
light scribe portable writer
and a few odds and ends

and then lots of dirt on the table / desk


----------



## EpicPie

I approve of the picture in your picture of Buklau.


----------



## cook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*






















I bought a 5 pack of these and gave them out to some friends. I thought it would be cool to take readings over the next few months and see if we notice an increase due to what is happening over in Japan, then post the stats on a website, encouraging everyone to take readings of radiation around them.

Just for fun, I took this thing into wal-mart and the toys section, mainly the bikes and barbie isle got my meter jumping. I freaked out some employees.


----------



## Penryn

3DS, Girlfriends glasses, she's asleep -_-, Temporary spot for fish while I clean the tank.


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;13084896*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DS, Girlfriends glasses, she's asleep -_-, Temporary spot for fish while I clean the tank.


and the lycosa...


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;13087926*
> and the lycosa...


Can't forget that 8D


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThumperSD*


Show it!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*


Wrong you can die from drinking too much water. It's called water intoxication.


hmm, nope.









Drinking too much water does not cause water intoxication _per se_.

The cause of death of someone that dies from "water intoxication" is not drinking too much water but actually excreting it too slowly in comparison with the intake speed.

So, unless you're unhealthy (_e.g._, kidney malfunction) you cannot die from drinking too much water.

You can die from water intoxication resulting from drinking too much water if you are sick or stupid (holding your pee).

Anyways, does it really matters that much? The guy was just saying he likes drinking lots of water when gaming. Unless he "forget" to pee (while his bladder feels like its going to explode) and eat for a long time, while drinking many gallons of water, he will not die from water intoxication.


----------



## EpicPie

Nice SCAR you've got there.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Sorry for quality, phone camera. Too lazy to get out actual camera.










I usually have one regarding the season to pull down from my two shelves worth of potato heads to put on the desk.

...Oh and the light? That's just my little pet spaceship that hovers around in my room.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PappaSmurfsHarem*


Wrong you can die from drinking too much water. It's called water intoxication.


drowning ? LOL. jk. yea didnt some1 die from a water drinking contest for a wii. i wouldve just bought her a wii instead of losing her like for 120$ wii xD


----------



## jsigone

3point sling on that scar would be set!! Makes me want to get a 556 so I can try 3 gunnin'


----------



## ViSioNx

buzz beats potato head any day. randomly placed on my desk by kids before i seen this topic lol


----------



## AgentHydra

unboxing knife


----------



## pmrballer123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CajunPower*












looks like the gun from crysis!


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


lol, that's funny. meticadpa told me to post a pic sitting on my desk, but I told him I was too scared I'd break it since it's made out of glass. Anyway, here's my little Coke Zero monument I'm starting to build lol.




















i see my speakers







x540 ftw?


----------



## jsigone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;13165496*
> looks like the gun from crysis!


LOL:gunner2:


----------



## ThumperSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmrballer123;13165496*
> looks like the gun from crysis!


Also looks like my gun of choice from MW2


----------



## dragneel

The usual teenage stuff.. a phone, a pipe, an unread text book from an unfinished computer technician course for a monitor stand and some small change...
Edit: And alot of dust, I'll clean that later lol.


----------



## EpicPie

lol amd wallpaper when you use Intel.


----------



## dragneel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


lol amd wallpaper when you use Intel.


Lol, that's 'cause it looks cool and I use AMD graphics cards, hence the red.


----------



## Boyboyd

My work desk.


----------



## MClouse

a lamp
desk organizer
papers
more papers
pencils, pens, sharpies


----------



## CajunPower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


3point sling on that scar would be set!! Makes me want to get a 556 so I can try 3 gunnin'


I'd go for a nice AR over the 556. Sig just isn't what it used to be.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Stainless Steel Penknife and Â£40.


----------



## JedixJarf

iPad Dos


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13171775*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work desk.


inb4b&


----------



## kevin7898

not quite on my desk but awesome none the less:


----------



## EpicPie

noice


----------



## kevin7898

its what i do to pay for my flight school, work for mcmurray aviation and get free lessons


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin7898;13224588*
> its what i do to pay for my flight school, work for mcmurray aviation and get free lessons


Thats awesome.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL




----------



## Ulver

a valve for a BBS wheel?


----------



## herkalurk

http://shop.steelseries.com/us/index.php/surfaces-us/steelseries-qck-limited-edition-fnatic.html


----------



## Rangerscott

Well. It is on my desk.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ulver;13284979*
> a valve for a BBS wheel?


Yep. Took it apart to clean. It's taking a lot longer than I had planned. Haha.


----------



## lawrencendlw

This has to be one of the most original things to have on a desk right? It takes 2 AA batteries and there is a sensor (you don't want to know where the sensor is lol... ok the sensor is the butt hole lol.) and when someone walks past it it makes a farting noise lol.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;13302660*
> This has to be one of the most original things to have on a desk right? It takes 2 AA batteries and there is a sensor (you don't want to know where the sensor is lol... ok the sensor is the butt hole lol.) and when someone walks past it it makes a farting noise lol.


Disturbing.









Heres mine. Before you judge me, I do not work tomorrow, and today ended a 2 day streak of multiple tornado warnings and sirens blaring off and on for hours at a time. Time for a little relaxation! Any one else in the DFW area will understand me.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;13302682*
> Disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres mine. Before you judge me, I do not work tomorrow, and today ended a 2 day streak of multiple tornado warnings and sirens blaring off and on for hours at a time. Time for a little relaxation! Any one else in the DFW area will understand me.


I would think You'd need a bit more then a Bud Light after that storm.


----------



## Gunfire

Condoms, just used a few. That is all.


----------



## EpicPie

el bump.

Various items sitting on my desk. lol


----------



## W00MBA

Arizona Mucho mango <3

Sent from my Matrix using TapaTalk


----------



## EpicPie

Cranberry tea Arizona is my favorite.


----------



## Genzo




----------



## 1010




----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*


I believe i found a Canadian, man i love extra large double double's










double triple here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genzo*












hot.


----------



## EpicPie

Yay, thread bumps.









I have an Amp energy on my desk.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Yay, thread bumps.










or normal reply's..


----------



## Caustin




----------



## Caustin

Ha, thought I might be the only one with a Tech Deck on my desk.


----------



## EpicPie

Fingerboarding. <3


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010;13877299*


So are the night vision goggles for playing computer games in the dark when the power is off? lol


----------



## EpicPie

Nyan Cat wallet.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14194654*
> So are the night vision goggles for playing computer games in the dark when the power is off? lol


Lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14263862*
> Nyan Cat wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> OMG! So jealous!


----------



## von rottes

Shoe box computer?


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Here:

AOC F19s Monitor
Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard
Logitech G500 Gaming mouse
Crappeh Microphone (good quality)
My left hand (excluding right, LOL - Just joking.) - Both hands.
MP3 Player
AMD Disk
Pencil.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw;14194654*
> So are the night vision goggles for playing computer games in the dark when the power is off? lol


No, their for hunting Kitty's during the day. XD


----------



## mobilecarlos

It has Mountain Dew inside.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## EpicPie

Mmm, Mtn Dew.


----------



## d3310n

wish i could post but everytime i search on tapatalk to go post it it force closes!!!! >:O


----------



## mwl5apv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caustin*











Ha, thought I might be the only one with a Tech Deck on my desk.


I have 3! hahaha from way back in the day. for some reason i couldn't get rid of them.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *levontraut*





















 and I see battery packs and glow ignitors. I smell nitro! haha what do ya have? I used to LOVE rc cars. But had to get rid of mine for money. Kept the electronics, and motor though.









And here is a bit of whats on my desk...on the top half that is.


----------



## GuardianDuo

Hidden blade from Assassin's Creed.


----------



## EpicPie

We should have a Fingerboarders of OCN club?









Here's my latest fingerboarding setup, just took off the stuff on my previous setup and put it on another deck I had.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


We should have a Fingerboarders of OCN club?









Here's my latest fingerboarding setup, just took off the stuff on my previous setup and put it on another deck I had.










I agree, sign me up!


----------



## neonraver

It's guess the flag time:


----------



## Farih

A cross-over and some junk....


----------



## HWI

RS170's


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14265132*
> We should have a Fingerboarders of OCN club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest fingerboarding setup, just took off the stuff on my previous setup and put it on another deck I had.


That deck is so sick, what brand is it? Or did you make it yourself? I used to have a Flatface back in the day. Man I loved that thing.

Start up the club! I'd join!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;14296512*
> That deck is so sick, what brand is it? Or did you make it yourself? I used to have a Flatface back in the day. Man I loved that thing.
> 
> Start up the club! I'd join!


It's an Alex Cheung deck. He's a good e-friend of mine who used to make decks. I put the JINX sticker on the bottom of it.

I'll start up the club after I go to my doctors appointment to get my eyes checked. haha


----------



## ChoboGuy

Why am I such a weeaboo?


----------



## EpicPie

Tehe, Domo. :3


----------



## Sodalink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


hmm, nope.









Drinking too much water does not cause water intoxication _per se_.

The cause of death of someone that dies from "water intoxication" is not drinking too much water but actually excreting it too slowly in comparison with the intake speed.

So, unless you're unhealthy (_e.g._, kidney malfunction) you cannot die from drinking too much water.

You can die from water intoxication resulting from drinking too much water if you are sick or stupid (holding your pee).

Anyways, does it really matters that much? The guy was just saying he likes drinking lots of water when gaming. Unless he "forget" to pee (while his bladder feels like its going to explode) and eat for a long time, while drinking many gallons of water, he will not die from water intoxication.


So what about that lady that died in a contest drinking too much water to win an Xbox 360 for her kid? News said she died because she drank too much water.


----------



## Bryst

No better way to end the day.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neonraver*


It's guess the flag time:











Kazakhstan. Too easy.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryst*


No better way to end the day.


You my friend, have fantastic taste. I'm somewhat new to the scotch world (tried 10-15 single malts thus far), but that is my favorite.


----------



## joelmartinez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sodalink*


So what about that lady that died in a contest drinking too much water to win an Xbox 360 for her kid? News said she died because she drank too much water.


wasn't it a wii?


----------



## Draggin

*cough* Yea.....


----------



## EpicPie

Puff pass please. :3


----------



## Bryst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


You my friend, have fantastic taste. I'm somewhat new to the scotch world (tried 10-15 single malts thus far), but that is my favorite.


If you like whiskeys in general try bushmills 10yr single malt. Its an Irish whiskey, but its darn good. Incredibly smooth and alot of flavor.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst;14323340*
> If you like whiskeys in general try bushmills 10yr single malt. Its an Irish whiskey, but its darn good. Incredibly smooth and alot of flavor.


That's not the first time I've heard someone mention that to me and I am really interested to try it. I've seen it at the store before but wrote it off because it's a malt.


----------



## Demented




----------



## RCXDerp

Windows 7 with a Apple logo sticker, and some wood with my username on it. Also my iPhone 3GS is terrible for pictures, and everything.


----------



## Buska103




----------



## RCXDerp

Neat.


----------



## Konkistadori

Camera + something









Guess what is that blue thing on background?


----------



## GuardianDuo

Gameboycolor???


----------



## Bryst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*












Lol I use that in my ancient Compaq laptop. Awesome wireless card, its virtually part of the laptop.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianDuo*


Gameboycolor???


Im gonna also say a gameboy, but I think its a pocket. The AA batteries always made the color lay on an angle.

With that said, I see you Gameboy and raise you.....


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bryst*


Lol I use that in my ancient Compaq laptop. Awesome wireless card, its virtually part of the laptop.


Yeah, I was surprised with how well these worked. I had one in my folding rig, and I use one currently in my HTPC. Love them!


----------



## Cheeze You

Empty, except for my awesome ass $1 lamp, but I've got shelves w/ random mementos...
*Waiting on parts to build my computer which will go here.


----------



## Lefty67

Multiple empty cans of Budweiser and one half full Budweiser


----------



## damocash

warming my boy up with a 4 gigglehertz oc on a cold winters night.


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damocash*


warming my boy up with a 4 gigglehertz oc on a cold winters night.


snip---snip--- image







forgot the rules









your boy is critiquing your cable management. He has OCD and i think your unsleeved cable is driving him crazy







.


----------



## damocash

your boy is critiquing your cable management. He has OCD and i think your unsleeved cable is driving him crazy







.[/QUOTE]

LOL He is the reason why my cables are unsleeved and will be that way well into the future, that kind of endeavour is just way too time consuming for someone with two children under two years old...


----------



## YanYan001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damocash*


LOL He is the reason why my cables are unsleeved and will be that way well into the future, that kind of endeavour is just way too time consuming for someone with two children under two years old...










He says "Dad you can purchase a pre sleeved cables, but I'd rather get my milk first and would rather put the rest of the money in my savings account."

But i hear where you are coming from...i've got a lil nephew here and boy does he eat our time(in a good way)







.

nice setup and goodlooking baby btw.


----------



## tubnotub1

My top of the line mic, and... well... a sword. I use it to cover up the USB cable, cause no one likes seeing cables on their desk.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*


My top of the line mic, and... well... a sword. I use it to cover up the USB cable, cause no one likes seeing cables on their desk.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-jWSrcQkd48E/TizmIbdcEqI/AAAAAAAAAE0/r7hQatSneuo/s800/IMG_0910.JPG[img]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Brilliant cable management!


----------



## damocash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GianCCD*


He says "Dad you can purchase a pre sleeved cables, but I'd rather get my milk first and would rather put the rest of the money in my savings account."

But i hear where you are coming from...i've got a lil nephew here and boy does he eat our time(in a good way)







.

nice setup and goodlooking baby btw.


Thanks for your compliments









Sent from my GT-S5830T using Tapatalk


----------



## edalbkrad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damocash;14332519*
> warming my boy up with a 4 gigglehertz oc on a cold winters night.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice




----------



## EpicPie

I <3 Red Bull.


----------



## animal0307

My super soldering iron. This beast puts my dual watt Radioshack P.O.S. to shame and takes it out with the trash.









Almost forgot my super mug! Those dark lines are actually green. The green is part of the wood not the stain. It's called Paduke, or well that's what I'm told it is.


----------



## Billy_5110

Got here 2.5KG of pure GUMMY BEAR!

And my epic glass mount


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14356675*
> Almost forgot my super mug! Those dark lines are actually green. The green is part of the wood not the stain. It's called Paduke, or well that's what I'm told it is.


If I'm thinking of the right wood, its Padauk, a dark red African wood. I actually made my wife a jewelry box out of it years ago. Fun wood to work with, and usually turns out gorgeous. As it looks like it did with your awesome mug!


----------



## EpicPie

Gummy bears. /drool


----------



## marqush

Thought I'd share also

Here's my bonsai with my work phone for size.










And then I have that glass souvenir of _Palac Kultury i Nauki_ that we got from our Warsaw trip.


----------



## un1b4ll

a pile of stuffs...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SammyG

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pocket watch and 360


----------



## Cheeze You

All of this








+ more.


----------



## Lerkah

friend recently closed his gas station so i ended up with a tonne of leftover stock, like 300 bottles of iced tea, 5 cartons of coke and a TONNE of confectionary







I seem to have alot of visitors lately











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lerkah;14735631*
> friend recently closed his gas station so i ended up with a tonne of leftover stock, like 300 bottles of iced tea, 5 cartons of coke and a TONNE of confectionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have alot of visitors lately


I'm ky jelly.
__________
My vape, sits behind me on my night stand.


----------



## Cheeze You

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14736841*
> I'm ky jelly.
> __________
> My vape, sits behind me on my night stand.


* For medicinal uses *


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeze You;14736871*
> * For medicinal uses *


Helps me fall asleep fast.


----------



## Terreh

Not the most original thing to have, but I have a floppy disk box for holding small pieces of trash like tissues or things like that.


----------



## Volcom13




----------



## jsc1973

Nothing very interesting. Mainly computer stuff. There's a Vostok Amphibia watch and a Samsung "dumbphone" sitting at the top of the keyboard.


----------



## Volcom13

Voritguants and Octopuses!


----------



## Brulf

Does my work desk count


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreh;14738388*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the most original thing to have, but I have a floppy disk box for holding small pieces of trash like tissues or things like that.


LOL

heres mine.


----------



## machinehead

no light sabers yet?


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12520285*
> 
> 
> Custom fitted fedora.
> Hell yeah.












A.. Red spy is in the base!?!?

for those who don't get the reference -
Fancy Fedora


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

The amazing pegatron 3450


----------



## EpicPie

Catbus from Totoro.


----------



## tK FuRY




----------



## linkin93

I'd post pictures but I can't find my camera. So list format it is

Sig Rig
Monitor
Keyboard
Mouse
Mousepad
Wallet
Glasses

And a mug for my tea! And my glasses are some navy blue converse frames that cost $300 :x


----------



## Zzari

She really likes the extra room on the QCK+


----------



## HometownHero

I'll just come out and say that I'm not the biggest Apple fan..


----------



## frankth3frizz

Any1 know where I can a keychain like this? So I don't always lose mine.









Sent from my Casio Calculator


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

MY budget for my next system. ITS TAKEN ME YEARS TO SAVE THIS MUCH


----------



## Faraz

My "nasal spray."


----------



## Zzari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;14946413*
> Gotta love that cat! How old is it?


Six months give or take a few days.


----------



## EpicPie

Quickly branded rubber duck that sits on my desk at home now.


----------



## allupinya




----------



## EpicPie

Nice illegal substance bubbling thing bruv. (Would say actual word but I would rather avoid getting an infraction for discussing it).


----------



## CreepyDan

I'm not religious at all, but for $6, I couldn't resist.


----------



## EpicPie

^ I lol'ed so hard.


----------



## Lost Prophet




----------



## chrischoi




----------



## EpicPie

Guns yo.


----------



## blazed_1

Just happen to come across this thread and realized how messy my desk really is.


----------



## I Am A Noob

Still have my i5-2500k on my desk, so why not take pictures lol!


















Green Zip-ties for the Z68XP-UD4 build

























<3 Adventure time!

This thread gives me more inspiration to make room for my other 240Z models


----------



## raidmaxGuy

@ I Am A Noob

I have those same speakers yo


----------



## 161029

@ I am a noob: Is that a WASD keyboard?


----------



## I Am A Noob

Edit: I figured out after reading this thread, what it's about








Lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy;15118701*
> @ I Am A Noob
> 
> I have those same speakers yo


Seriously?? I got those in like 1998! LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15118789*
> @ I am a noob: Is that a WASD keyboard?


WASD as in those sexy mechanical ones? no.


----------



## EpicPie

Got mah bollie trux in the mail today. Re-setup my fingerboard since the hangers on my old pair of trucks broke and were all f-ed up.


















My swag sits on my desk.


----------



## marqush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Am A Noob;15118640*
> This thread gives me more inspiration to make room for my other 240Z models


Nice! That's one seriously beautiful car!
I like the GTR background too.


----------



## CajunPower




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## WC_EEND

so yeah, I have a Chimera skull on my desk, my sunglasses, a Dualshock 3, my iPad, a USB stick, a 60GB laptop HDD, my PC banking thing, an HDMI cable and my screen wit this thread on it


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allupinya;14953145*


Please tell me you're not watching that sorry excuse for a rapper "vnasty"


----------



## USFORCES

Wow!


----------



## EpicPie

Technics 1210 MKII, Q-Deck mixer.


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15156476*
> -snip-


Do you scratch with the vinyl? if so how does it sound? Is it better than like CDJs?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW;15549700*
> Do you scratch with the vinyl? if so how does it sound? Is it better than like CDJs?


It sounds the same to me, it really depends on what you're scratching though(scratch sample or a part of a song).


----------



## MetalBeerSolid




----------



## jprovido

funny. just took a picture of my htpc on my table before fixing the cables. then saw this thread lol.


----------



## AblueXKRS

y no wholedesktop


----------



## chrischoi

Just took this for another forum. Figured it was on my desk.


----------



## cpt_alex




----------



## ljason8eg

One lap wonder.

Brb gotta Q by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## 0x62 0x70

fpga board


----------



## EpicPie

This sits next to my computer desk.


----------



## Genzo

New keyboard.


----------



## EpicPie

Logitech?

Edit: nvm, checked your sig and got my answer. lol


----------



## Schmuckley

1 gb super-talent ddr3 1800 ram stick
1 mini-mag-light
1 red cheesy sata cable
1 high quality Asus sata cable
1 AMD 4x86 p75 cpu
1 dead 2500k
2 flash drives
3 pens
:







: hmm..a magnifying glass
pill bottle with watercooling hardware(nuts,bolts,washers,springs)


----------



## semajha

bought this a couple days ago... lots of people recommended this book.


----------



## pwnography6

Alien FTW


Wow Might be time for a Dust.


----------



## AbduktedTemplar

i like my desk cluttered with random stuff


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbduktedTemplar*
> 
> 
> i like my desk cluttered with random stuff


Office Space FTW!!!!


----------



## EpicPie

@ Templar, I like the sushi's.


----------



## icehotshot




----------



## lurker2501

1/72 VF-25F Messiah Valkyrie Alto Saotome by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## mrpurplehawk

otterbox I never use
halo pc manual
2009 events that I haven't cleaned since Galveston


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Can't find my camera, but a foldable hunting knife, another sheathed one and 4 throwing knives. Leaning against my desk is my bokken.


----------



## Aleckazee

USB powered saucepan. Well its the other way around actually, you plug in say a phone charger or something and the heat from whatever's cooking charges your phone!... well I thought it was cool


----------



## Hamy144

Mmmmmm apple pie


----------



## SwishaMane

MAckie DFX-6 mixer and Cranburry Grape jewce son... plus sony headphoes and a PS3 controlla...



And some tic tacs in da backz...


----------



## ranviper

A pipe handmade by a buddy of mine, clone trooper, and a 7mm shell. =)


----------



## TwiggLe

An old picture of my first born and some random stuff.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

A present from my mother Christmas '07


----------



## lurker2501

From 26 November 2011


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Besides the obvious stuff that would be on my desk (games, mouse, phone, laptop) this is about the only thing out of place lol.

I'll give an imaginary cookie to whoever knows what it is lol (not that hard)


----------



## SDriver

Is that a turbo propeller from that awesome truck of yours?


----------



## Diesel Phreak

If you're referring to my profile pic, nope. And it's not my truck, been trying to get a drag truck together. Just hasn't happened yet. But you are right that it's an impeller wheel off a big rig turbo. Thats what happens when the oil feed line works its way off. Turbo go boom.


----------



## ghostrider85




----------



## EpicPie

Nice pipe, looks well made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> A pipe handmade by a buddy of mine, clone trooper, and a 7mm shell. =)


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

*le wild sammige


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Nice pipe, looks well made.


He really did a fantastic job. He made a batch of about 10, and sold em off, gave one to me for nearly free though. Only used it 2 or 3 times, but it works well!


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> He really did a fantastic job. He made a batch of about 10, and sold em off, gave one to me for nearly free though. Only used it 2 or 3 times, but it works well!


Was it legal? xD



Just dome random google swag and a little I have yet to put away from when I went camping last. (Its been months...)


----------



## Snyderman34

My beloved Battle Lemur


----------



## DCSRM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> My beloved Battle Lemur


haha nice! Any story behind that?

This is my over exposed glowing Jack on a surfboard


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*


Looks like you had to throw em' cause they expired.


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Jester435

Best Stuff to relax instead of being all wired on fully loaded Rockstar!


----------



## Nioxic

i have.. a work schedule and a book..


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Was it legal? xD


Haha, of course!


----------



## Schmuckley

ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES
Am5x86 -P75
pics as soon as I get sd card


----------



## Jackirwin

my nice jaffa cake!


----------



## burksdb




----------



## Jester435

@burksdb

Does that FiiO meant to be a substitute for soundcard? How does it work?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> @burksdb
> Does that FiiO meant to be a substitute for soundcard? How does it work?


i have it hooked up thru usb and it works great, my headphones sound soo much better than just running thru on board.

The E7 is a portable headphone amp and dac. (which is the device with a display on it)
E9 is a desktop headphone amp

combined they work as a dac and amp. if i'm leaving the house i can just grab the E7 and head out the door and when i get home i just dock it and good to go.


----------



## Jester435

I have an onboard sound card, but that is a very interesting setup..

Does the portable one make a big difference for your Ipod or whatever you are using?

Thanks


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jester435*
> 
> I have an onboard sound card, but that is a very interesting setup..
> Does the portable one make a big difference for your Ipod or whatever you are using?
> Thanks


IPod

yea the signal sounds much cleaner and best way i can describe it is that everything's more crisp.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackirwin*
> 
> my nice jaffa cake!


I actually have a whole box in my kitchen... should get around to eating those...

"I am Dave Yognaught and I have the balls!"


----------



## BritishBob

Paperwork.....


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Paperwork.....


And a PS3 controller


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> And a PS3 controller


I spy 2 hangers and a mouse


----------



## Radeon915

Just an empty beer glass with dried up fruit juice rests.. And a Catleap


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Some magic wire.



And some extra defenses


----------



## Pwnophodon

Beer, work keys and spare mouse.


----------



## dvalle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Some magic wire.


What is that magical wire? It has me perplexed.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> What is that magical wire? It has me perplexed.


Pretty sure that its fiber optic lighting. Dont quote me on that.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Some magic wire.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that magical wire? It has me perplexed.
Click to expand...

Heh heh, that's a 60 foot coil of Electro Luminescent Wire. (AKA EL/Tron Wire)


----------



## Paradigm84

Yummy liver-destroying alcohol.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yummy liver-destroying alcohol.


My grandma could knock back that whole bottle Disaronno without getting buzzed. She has such a high tolerance to alcohol.


----------



## Paradigm84

Disaronno is what I use for pre-drinking to get me to the stage where I can stand half vodka - half whatever else I can find.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Disaronno is what I use for pre-drinking to get me to the stage where I can stand half vodka - half whatever else I can find.


Lol win. I hope it isnt half water xD


----------



## Paradigm84

No haha, Coke, Mountain Dew or JOLT are good.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> No haha, Coke, Mountain Dew or JOLT are good.


Sounds pretty good to be honest.


----------



## AuraNova

I currently have on my desk a camera case, my cell phone, a bottle of water, tic-tacs, a couple of CDs, and a tuna fish sandwich with potato chips.


----------



## Paradigm84

It's pretty crazy mix with JOLT, you have an incredible amount of energy, however no sense of balance/ co-ordination.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> I currently have on my desk a camera case, my cell phone, a bottle of water, tic-tacs, a couple of CDs, and a tuna fish sandwich with potato chips.


Yum. I made myself some tuna at like midnight the other day. Was amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's pretty crazy mix with JOLT, you have an incredible amount of energy, however no sense of balance/ co-ordination.


Paradox much?


----------



## AuraNova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> Yum. I made myself some tuna at like midnight the other day. Was amazing.


This one was made a bit different. I mix celery in it. For added flavor and crunch, I usually add some potato chips in the sandwich, but this time I didn't feel like it.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AuraNova*
> 
> This one was made a bit different. I mix celery in it. For added flavor and crunch, I usually add some potato chips in the sandwich, but this time I didn't feel like it.


I do the same actually. With some onions and a twist of lemon and some pepper. Makes for a really good sandwich on wholewheat toast. I have tried it with salt and vinegar chips. Now that was good.


----------



## Ockap1812




----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ockap1812*


Hahahahaha


----------



## Paradigm84

FUUUSSSIOOOON HAAAA


----------



## Ockap1812

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> FUUUSSSIOOOON HAAAA


----------



## Paradigm84

Haha touché.


----------



## Aparition

How is this?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> How is this?


I think i am leaving xD I have 2 fabric badges from some US forces people. They are in a frame somewhere, got them when they decided to make a camp-site out of the field behind my house.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> How is this?


Are you Hank Schrader?


----------



## Methos07




----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*


Nice!


----------



## zaccaglin

Pretty Sad that I'm posting this...


----------



## Scorpion49

This made its way to my desk this week... interesting to actually read it.


----------



## lurker2501

Plastic bottle cup holder by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> 
> ..snip
> Plastic bottle cup holder by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


You just need the hotpocket controller attachment and you are all set!


----------



## dvalle22

I don't think I could trust that little piece of plastic that close to all my electronics.


----------



## ClickJacker

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## AuraNova

The box on the right is still unopened.







(Well, I DID get it in this evening...)


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dvalle22*
> 
> I don't think I could trust that little piece of plastic that close to all my electronics.


looks flimsy but does the job, plus ii made it myself! :3


----------



## Goharder

Only interesting thing on my desk the rest is a mess of video games and stuff out of my pockets.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCSRM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> My beloved Battle Lemur
> 
> 
> 
> haha nice! Any story behind that?
> 
> This is my over exposed glowing Jack on a surfboard
Click to expand...

Lol. Thanks. My wife got him for me a while back. She also got me a set oh Halo dog tags, so I threw them on him and we've been gaming ever since. Nice surfboard yourself

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammkv

Just picked up these Logitech X230 from craigslist for $10!


----------



## Infernus-cz

what is always on my desk? NERF!!!

BTW: Sorry for quality...


----------



## Brulf

just because i'm bored and avoiding my uni assignment which i really should start


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## Soggyoggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz*
> 
> 
> what is always on my desk? NERF!!!
> BTW: Sorry for quality...


LOL!!! I have the same gun on my deck right now.


----------



## EVILNOK

There is usually nothing on my desk other than my rig, monitor, mouse and mousepad. I was cleaning 1 of my pistols today and figured I'd take a pic since there was finally something else on the desk:


----------



## sinnerg

My one and only penny racer:


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnerg*
> 
> My one and only penny racer:


Absolutely love this.


----------



## bavman

Favorite keyboard ever.


----------



## gtsteviiee

My lego stand


----------



## YanYan001

my onepiece theme mousepad.








Artpiece from google...printed from Riteaid.


----------



## ranviper

My headset (Plantronics GameCom 377)


And a TV - 19" Philips HDTV


----------



## liquidzoo

My DIY headphone stand, and a small portion of my Star Wars Legos.

Pardon the dust.


----------



## sinnerg

Speaking of dust ... who is running an air cleaner in their computer room for controlling dust build-up?


----------



## lurker2501

.


----------



## SungQ

My bonsai and Korean lava rock totems


----------



## rubicsphere

God med school sucks:



And a cool little einstein bobble head:


----------



## Jeffro422




----------



## gtsteviiee

^ Kaws? No?


----------



## Jeffro422

[email protected], the one the left is the artist Pushead. Kaws has designed a bunch of bears though but I don't have any in my collection, yet.


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## RevZ

My desk is absolutely crammed full of paper sheets, game disc cases, pens, lots of electronics parts and handheld console stuff (Gameboys!







) but one thing I find more OCN-relevant of it all apart from the stereotype handhelds-on-desk scene is this:


----------



## woe96

this is my desk with its trash on it and some xbox games


----------



## Defiler

My gaming buddies...


----------



## 102014

Left hand side of my desk:

2 of the "creative" speakers
coffee jar full of change (last count there was about £40 in there but its shrunk since then)
a few USB drives (green bootable with "overclockix 32bit" the small blue one just has drivers etc on it, and the big blue one just has a few videos on it)
Keys.
a little bowl I was eating cheese from
corner of the screen stand
Edge of a Filco tenkeyless
There is normally a water bottle here but its gone missing.

2012-05-16 23.02.57.jpg 2636k .jpg file


----------



## squarebox




----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Donald Trump

Here are the few random things on my desk other than a bunch of tools / empty cups


----------



## noobhell

An old ISight camera that I tried to get working with windows 7...


----------



## Infernus-cz

have you succeeded?


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SungQ*
> 
> My bonsai and Korean lava rock totems


The totems are from Jeju, right? I have those too


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I went back about 20pages to see if there were any pictures of female clothing on any desks...the force must be weak with these young ones. lol Didn't see any


----------



## lurker2501

1/72 VF-25F Messiah Valkyrie Alto Saotome by fakehipsterz, on Flickr


----------



## noobhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infernus-cz*
> 
> have you succeeded?


no, it only works with windows 7 32bit and under


----------



## pvt.joker

my work desk.. that i spent some time trying to get the dvd drive working again, but no luck.
logitech webcam disc literally exploded when trying to install the software..


----------



## throne4me

a sandwich, my phone, my cat !


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> my work desk.. that i spent some time trying to get the dvd drive working again, but no luck.
> logitech webcam disc literally exploded when trying to install the software..


Dat cd.


----------



## EpicPie

*thread revive*

Sent from a candy bar.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

seriously a bunch of heatsinks.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> *thread revive*
> 
> Sent from a candy bar.


Ironic


----------



## ShineGraphics

My energy drink collection








Very useful when gaming...


----------



## chrischoi




----------



## UZ7




----------



## EpicPie

Pill cutter? Why would you want to split your thizz. Haha

Sent from a candy bar.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Pill cutter? Why would you want to split your thizz. Haha
> 
> Sent from a candy bar.


Haha I need sleep too so taking half dosage









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris13002

One of my many "work desks," pleasures of working from home...


----------



## johnnybh

Some things I picked up at the flea market.


----------



## superbarnie




----------



## fritx

Well right now here is this buddy


----------



## Pip Boy

new addition

LEGO STIG


----------



## cpt_alex




----------



## Fuell

Can't get enough of em.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Protein snack and the oh so important water.










Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fremish

Gazed apon all the pages.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> Well right now here is this buddy


Awwwww..


----------



## frankth3frizz

My new keychain to be.


----------



## dushan24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> The most dangerous thing on my desk is a copy of backtrack.


Nice


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> My new keychain to be.


Still works? I hope not.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> My new keychain to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still works? I hope not.
Click to expand...

Was pulled out from a dell machine. Does work. Chip is practically worthless since its a 90nm. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 47 Knucklehead




----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*


Big Daddy!


----------



## ckWL

53 pages of me wanting to go to peoples houses and clean up there desks for them. But im anal like that... no ****


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Was pulled out from a dell machine. Does work. Chip is practically worthless since its a 90nm. Lol
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Could sell it, I paid 70 for a 620, but Idk what technology it was.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Could sell it, I paid 70 for a 620, but Idk what technology it was.


G620? that's 1155. This is OLD OLD 775.


----------



## Makyl

Nothing fancy to show off.


----------



## Zantrill

Need Mo Space!


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## Korayyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134732/http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134733/


I love kittehs!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134732/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134733/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134734/


SO CUTE Omg!


----------



## superj1977

Complete with Stig


----------



## OkanG




----------



## PCSarge

the picturez!! thier sidewayz! (even though i corrected them and saved them proper before upload, damn you ocn)




as you can see my desk is populated with an array of .....stuff...


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1134734/


Nice macs.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I always try to have a clean desk, but sometimes it gets a bit messy.
Some evidence that it's been a gaming weekend, empty soda cans. Plus a dusty computers worst fear, compressed air in a can. And last the remote for my stereo.


----------



## Fremish

Flashdrive and a DVD with some music on it for the car..

Some RAM I have laying around, and a flat headed screwdriver for opening up my DIMM's.... And some glassses that had Mtn dew


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice macs.
Click to expand...

Why thank you.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*


Not had eyes on any Yamaha audio stuff for yonks man, that looks in great condition as well








And that amp....its...its, how old? looks like you take good care of all your gear anyways.


----------



## Heimsgard

My game of thrones coasters, ironman mask, and bacon lip balm xD


----------



## nickypoops

Deal Cow


----------



## connectwise

Rum, burbon, vodka, water, ice cream, vitamins, lube, pen, pop, and some spray acohol+peroxide+h20 for hygene.


----------



## Unknownm

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/img0159aqg.jpg/


----------



## diesel678




----------



## pvt.joker

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diesel678*






Hooray andy!

My Andy has some Imperial friends, and some Pi!


----------



## henry9419

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Am A Noob*
> 
> Still have my i5-2500k on my desk, so why not take pictures lol!


what is in the clear apple box below your monitor? i see plugs and wires? a mini headphone amp?


----------



## phre0n

Temp Sensor out of a Ford Explorer over head console


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/img0159aqg.jpg/


I approve.


----------



## sintricate

I have a messy desk so there's plenty of stuff on here. Here's a quick pic.


----------



## MKUL7R4

Lego cup holder!


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/img0159aqg.jpg/


How do you like it? I'm getting back into making music soon and I can't decide on whether the machine or ableton's new push.


----------



## linkin93

They've all been on my desk at some point.


----------



## kcamrn




----------



## LostKauz

Yep I drew it. Got a couple more to display around my gaming area too.
Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LostKauz

Current project... and my wife wants a picture of lucille ball.








Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveLT




----------



## LostKauz

Heres another not currwntly on my desk but its in the vicinity

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SgtMunky

Good old oyster card


----------



## LostKauz

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Casman




----------



## dealio




----------



## fritx

Well again this buddy is on my desk he likes a lot this spot, even if I'm writing he doesn't care.







Btw he is sleeping


----------



## Casman

That is amazing xD


----------



## Wiffinberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casman*


----------



## Casman




----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casman*






Are you giving them for free? or what?


----------



## Casman

I made them for geekhack a while back. I still have like 10 left over.


----------



## darocket




----------



## Casman

Nice black rock shooter figure


----------



## darocket

Well this is everything on my desk


----------



## JayXMonsta




----------



## semajha

Citizen Nighthawk, picked this up last month because I thought it was really cool looking watch. It's funny because I was never really a big watch guy but now I find myself wanting to collect a few more... not good for my wallet.

So far I own:
-G-Shock Aviation GW3000BB
-Citizen Nighhawk
-Movado 87-E4-0885, dress watch my dad gave me

These are relatively cheap quartz moment watches but eventually i'd like own either a manual wind or automatic watch. Looking into steinhart and techne watches at the moment but really I have my heart set on the Omega Speedmaster Professional(one day i'll have one.) Just curious but anyone else here into watches?


----------



## JayXMonsta

got him when Andorid was just starting up for $10 from google thorough dead zebra he was one of the rarer ones the boxes were randomly filled, I actually thought I was just gonna get the normal green one and he showed up


----------



## JayXMonsta

according to ebay I guess he's worth some cash now or maybe people are just over pricing the white ones... either way i would never get rid of Andy The Albino Android


----------



## JayXMonsta

hmm should I get him some friends?


----------



## elzhi

it finally came today


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Right or left? Pick one and i'll post something on that side of my desk.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Right or left? Pick one and i'll post something on that side of my desk.


Right!


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Right!


To my right:



Lego Boba Fett clock.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> To my right:
> 
> 
> 
> Lego Boba Fett clock.


wow I was not expecting that, That is awesome


----------



## PCModderMike

Kind of cluttered behind my monitor at the moment.


----------



## semajha




----------



## KazeSim

Headcrab!!!!!



OK, so it's not "on" my desk per say but it is hanging right above it.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


I approve.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*


ZOMG You got the One? I'm so jelly.


----------



## semajha

Yeah, it's pretty nice but I think I'm going to be exchanging it because of some minor build quality issues. The plastic trim around the edge isn't completely flush around the entire phone... same goes for the top screen's glass... Some other things about this phone is that it's harder to perform one handed operations. I come from an iphone and since the screen was smaller, I had no problem navigating and performing task using one hand. Also, after using it for a little over a week, I still would prefer a physical home button instead of the capacitive touch navigation.


----------



## Paradigm84

Cool thread, I have the usual computer stuff accompanied by a few knives and a zippo lighter (don't ask me why I bought it, I don't know, I don't even smoke.







)


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Getting ready to drive woooooooooooo!

Going to be getting an ex military defender 90 for my first car







, no small crappy cars for me.
(Pic is of the model of vehicle, not the specific car)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to drive woooooooooooo!
> 
> Going to be getting an ex military defender 90 for my first car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , no small crappy cars for me.
> (Pic is of the model of vehicle, not the specific car)


As in just starting to learn or passed the test?


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As in just starting to learn or passed the test?


Just starting at the moment, test will be in a month
Like every new driver I'm getting far too excited over it...

EDIT: Not starting from the beginning, i meant starting to go over everything again.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Cool thread, I have the usual computer stuff accompanied by a few knives and a zippo lighter (don't ask me why I bought it, I don't know, I don't even smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Weird question I know but what's the brand of those knives?


----------



## megahmad

Nothing realy worth mentioning but here's a glimpse of my desk showing a pack of crap (cigs) and a cup of coffee...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Just starting at the moment, test will be in a month
> Like every new driver I'm getting far too excited over it...
> 
> EDIT: Not starting from the beginning, i meant starting to go over everything again.


Ah I see, good luck! It took me 4 attempts.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*


Weird question I know but what's the brand of those knives?[/quote]

Left is a custom made Damascus steel one, the middle two are MTech and the one on the right is some off-brand cheapish one that I can't remember.









I also have the ones below on the way which are Spyderco and Nakura.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Left is a custom made Damascus steel one, the middle two are MTech and the one on the right is some off-brand cheapish one that I can't remember. tongue.gif
> 
> I also have the ones below on the way which are Spyderco and Nakura.


Thanks! those are some really nice knives !
And especially the Nakura one, I really like it


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Left is a custom made Damascus steel one, the middle two are MTech and the one on the right is some off-brand cheapish one that I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the ones below on the way which are Spyderco and Nakura.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Son you need to get some benchmades in that set.


----------



## ACMH-K

I have a pocket knife as well, pretty cheap though & nothing to be proud of by any means, but perfect for unboxing nonetheless.

Have you see my stapler? "hahaha like I haven't heard that before"










But in all seriousness:

A few pucks I won on an arcade game at the Ice rink when I was a teenager.
Not a hockey fanatic, I'm just proud of winning these without spending a boat load of time and money on doing so.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Left is a custom made Damascus steel one, the middle two are MTech and the one on the right is some off-brand cheapish one that I can't remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the ones below on the way which are Spyderco and Nakura.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son you need to get some benchmades in that set.
Click to expand...

I probably will at some point if they sell any legal ones.









I'll post pics of the new knives when they arrive.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Toothless the dargon!


----------



## RedBaron V2

i dont keep anything special on my desk =/

oh a tube of chap stick just off camera!


----------



## Awsan

TV,My earbuds,cheap sony headphones two 20$ phones,the home phone,my swatch and my case is dirty xD


----------



## phre0n




----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Yes. What you're looking at is the generation 1 pokemon gym badges. Fully metal and have pins on the back to wear.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Yes. What you're looking at is the generation 1 pokemon gym badges. Fully metal and have pins on the back to wear.


Nice!









I said I would post pictures of the knives when they arrived, I forgot so here they are:


----------



## DaveLT

On my *cough* desk









Sure ... "DESK."


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I would most pictures of the knives when they arrived, I forgot so here they are:


so very pretty!!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Paradigm, what knife is on the bottom right?
It looks like a very small harpoon


----------



## GeoWillWalls

Just my Nexus 4 box and all the change I all ways forget to take with me


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Paradigm, what knife is on the bottom right?
> It looks like a very small harpoon


It's a damascus steel skinning knife.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a damascus steel skinning knife.


So its basically a tiny deer gutting knife? I noticed from the hooked blade it was a skinning knife but rarely see one that small. Is that for smaller game?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> It's a damascus steel skinning knife.
> 
> 
> 
> So its basically a tiny deer gutting knife? I noticed from the hooked blade it was a skinning knife but rarely see one that small. Is that for smaller game?
Click to expand...

I just got it because I wanted a damascus knife.









I assume you could use it on rabbit.

The newest things on my desk:

Spyderco #3



New case


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Paradigm, what knife is on the bottom right?
> It looks like a very small harpoon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> New case


What case is that?


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> What case is that?


Corsair Carbide Air 540.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Corsair Carbide Air 540.


MMMmmMMMmmm... I thought that looked like a Corsair logo, but I wasn't sure. I might have to look into snagging one of those...

New on my desk are these Sennheiser 428's.


----------



## phre0n

HDD tray and some other crap


----------



## Miss Roxy

Korilakkuma bobble head ~


----------



## Metalcrack

....insert quip here but I'm not that smooth


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> 
> 
> Korilakkuma bobble head ~


Corsair SP 2500? How do you like them?


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Corsair SP 2500? How do you like them?


I love it! It sounds crystal clear and crisp when paired with xonar essence stx!








The sub is huge though... LOL


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> I love it! It sounds crystal clear and crisp when paired with xonar essence stx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sub is huge though... LOL


Hmmm. I've been interested in them for months, but been focused on getting other parts for my builds, and lately my camera stuff.


----------



## beyonddc

Here you go...


----------



## rubberhose

Hello, all! New guy, here.

Let's see...



A couple markers. (for art-making)
Cintiq stylus. (also for the art-making)
Ear plugs. (just got back from EDC)








Lunch Box DV. (totally obsolete awesome frame-grabber)
Pasta machine. (believe it or not, also for the art-making)


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubberhose*
> 
> 
> Pasta machine. (believe it or not, also for the art-making)


I have no creative side to me at all but now I know there is such... tasty art to be made, I think I may give it a go.


----------



## szeged

after sleeving all my psu cables



headache city


----------



## rubberhose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> I have no creative side to me at all but now I know there is such... tasty art to be made, I think I may give it a go.


Ha! Can't say I've ever scarfed down polymer modeling clay. First time for everything, I suppose.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> after sleeving all my psu cables
> 
> 
> 
> headache city


You have my feels.


----------



## szeged

lets completely trade feels, specifically the hand ones


----------



## Miss Roxy




----------



## neo565

A list of stuff on my desk:
1. A class IV 1.256W laser
2. A power strip with a giant yellow cable plugged into it
3. My rig
4. A floppy disk of Max Blast 4
5. An 8 bit ISA floppy controller
6. A weird phone punch down gizmo with a phone plugged into it
7. A giant stack of electronics that is composed of an ancient CRT TV, a first gen ipod, a vintage 1970's pioneer stereo, a Wii, a subwoofer, and a speaker
8. a mouse
9. a keyboard
10. AC adapter for the Wii
11. A newer ipod
12. keys for the laser
13. a hard drive that is completely full
14. About a hundred more cables
15. My monitor
16. A radio from the dollar store
17. Computer speakers
18. A spectrum analyzer
19. 6 Wii remotes
20. A paper that has "Super Mario Is 1337" written on it for some reason
21. A flash drive that my girlfriend gave me for my birthday
22. Some more flash drives
23. A DVD of Backtrack
24. A DVD of the movie "Click"
25. An ipod dock
26. A 1990's motherboard
27. A PSU
28. A Dsi XL
29. A stack of mechanical keyboards
30. A giant collection of floppy disks, both 3.5" and 5.25"
31. 2 floppy drives
32. A MFM hard drive
33. A pile of expansion cards.
34. A bunch of cable adapters.
35. Some more floppy drives
36. There used to be a knife on my desk. I don't know where it went.








37. A microphone
38. A My little Pony action figure


----------



## DaveLT

Does this ... count as my desk?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Does this ... count as my desk?


How do you get anything accomplished?!?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> How do you get anything accomplished?!?


New order arrived







Got everything tidied up and now my space is free again


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> New order arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got everything tidied up and now my space is free again


I need one of those point and shoot thermos for work lol.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Lets see...
AKG 701s
JDS Labs Objective 2
A sharpy
Scissors
Windows 8
My watch ( <3 )
Some coins
My monitor


----------



## Fullmetalaj0




----------



## EpicPie

It's cray to reflect upon this thread I created two years ago to know that it's still going.


----------



## semajha

Zoom H4N, Canon T2i, and Grado PS500 headphones as my gaming/webcam setup.... I've always had to borrow my sister's macbook when web chatting with my friends because I don't have a webcam on my main rig. Two days ago, I was set on buying a gaming headset(PC-360) and a nice Logitech webcam which I'm glad I didn't... I'm desperately trying to change my spending habits because for the past 2 years, I've been foolishly spending my money on things I don't need or use much.... a dslr... portable recorder... expensive headphones... all these things that have been left in the corner collecting dust. I thought it was about time I started to work with what I had instead of spending more money.


My webcam/gaming mic setup.

It was a little tricky to get T2i to function as a webcam but after some workarounds i'm now able to use it with Skype.







H4N is simply connected by usb and my headphones are powered by the Asgard 2(not even needed) which then is connected to the ODAC.


----------



## Pawelr98

This DIY paper mat is useful. You can write down IP of server and it's protecting the desk from anything dirty.
And there's a hidden 1TB external HDD behind the monitor.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Here's an Ecosphere that is sitting on my desk ^o^ I got it as a gift.


----------



## rubberhose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Here's an Ecosphere that is sitting on my desk ^o^ I got it as a gift.


Never seen one of these before -- pretty awesome!


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubberhose*
> 
> Never seen one of these before -- pretty awesome!


Yeah it's pretty to look at and it's fun to watch. ^o^ There are 4 marine shrimps in there.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Here's an Ecosphere that is sitting on my desk ^o^ I got it as a gift.


witch detected


----------



## Hckngrtfakt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> witch detected


indeed ,...









BURN HER !!!!

*grabs pitchfork and torch*

(yeah, i've never seen one of those glowing orbs either) looks nice tho


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> witch detected


ROFL... it does give some witch vibe now that I think about it. XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hckngrtfakt*
> 
> BURN HER !!!!
> 
> *grabs pitchfork and torch*
> 
> (yeah, i've never seen one of those glowing orbs either) looks nice tho


Ah no... they're not glowing purple by default. The purple light comes from the back of my monitor.


----------



## DaveLT

I know just what LED strip colours to buy next ... Blue and white has been working out well for me it seems


----------



## Miss Roxy

Here's a closer look of the ecosphere. :3


----------



## LatinLover

*No witchcraft in here, just tech.*
*I like it*


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Damn, I really want one of those now


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I know just what LED strip colours to buy next ... Blue and white has been working out well for me it seems


I solved that by going RGB XD


----------



## rubberhose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Damn, I really want one of those now


This.


----------



## pvt.joker

Dave just joined the ranks on my desk, now like the mug says, i need more minions!


----------



## fritx

I know my desktop is a mess right now, but this buddy likes my desktop a lot. IDK why I bothered buying him a bed.


----------



## infernoRS

Some lemonade!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> I know my desktop is a mess right now, but this buddy likes my desktop a lot. IDK why I bothered buying him a bed.


Damn these cats.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Damn these cats.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And now he is sleeping on my tower









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







what are we going to do with these cats


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Spray them until they stay off your stuff. That's what I did.

Do the same thing with my wife...


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeighborhoodGeek*
> 
> Spray them until they stay off your stuff. That's what I did.
> 
> Do the same thing with my wife...


Lol I will he doesn't bother me that much only when I'm playing games


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Damn these cats.


That's why I have a dog.

I just put him there but without my help he couldn't get up on my desk.


----------



## neo565

Hey, the dog's picture is in the picture on the computer.


----------



## NeighborhoodGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Hey, the dog's picture is in the picture on the computer.


It's pic-ception...


----------



## piemasterp

Home made tripod adapter for my iPod Touch


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> i don't even know why i have it lmao


sharp objects and beer always go together


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KazeSim*
> 
> Headcrab!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so it's not "on" my desk per say but it is hanging right above it.


thats sick!! but would probably creep my out at night XD


----------



## Shipw22

*WARNING: CRAPPY CHROMEBOOK WEBCAM PHOTO!
*


There are more, but my phone is being a piece of crap and I can't get them off. Yet.


----------



## Shipw22

I promise I won't use it, but I can _somewhat_ read your Windows 8 key. Thought I'd let you know, zeb.


----------



## Sunreeper

Lego starscream









@roxxy that ecosphere looks awesome!!


----------



## Epipo

The guy I used to ask tech questions to


----------



## DaveLT

^ please,i go to this guy for my questions


----------

